# Anyone running Tor on a Tablet Computer?



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Could you please share your experience?

Reliability, Stability, etc.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Slackrat said:


> Could you please share your experience?
> 
> Reliability, Stability, etc.


Here:

A beginner's guide to Tor and the underground internet | Digital Trends

I hope this answers your question. Cheers.


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

Many thanks for the response.

However, I've run Tor for years on my servers and personal computers with no problems using the Tor Server and Tor Browser with nginx (engine-x) as both load balancing router and webservers 

But recently I decided to try Tor on my el-cheapo tablet and find it totally unstable.

The bot doesn't seem to retain the bridges addresses but there are other problems too.

I'm not unduly upset because I don't use the tablet for anything much and have gone back to the very stable Ghostery browser.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Slackrat said:


> Many thanks for the response.
> 
> However, I've run Tor for years on my servers and personal computers with no problems using the Tor Server and Tor Browser with nginx (engine-x) as both load balancing router and webservers
> 
> ...


You're very welcome. Ahh, I see.  Well, I am not familiar to Tor so I cannot help you further.


----------

